# Applet mit MySQL



## real8 (12. Jun 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein Applet programmiert, dass mit einer MySQL Datenbank kommuniziert. Funkt wunderbar im AppletViewer. Nur wenn ich das ganze in einem HTML File versuche, kann er einfach nicht zur Datenbank (localhost, konfiguriert über XAMPP) connecten. Ich denke, dass es wahrscheinlich an meinem HTML File oder Manifest liegt (also hoff ich)

Meine HTML Datei schau so aus:

```
<applet
code="gui_ksp.class"
archive="cog.jar, mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar"
width="1024"
height="600" 
alt="Struktis Java-Applet">
</applet>
```
und mein Manifest so:

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Class-Path: . ./ ./mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar
```
Vielen, vielen DANK 
Rey


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jun 2009)

Schau mal in deine Java-Konsole, da wird sicher eine AccessControlException ausgegeben.
Ergo: Applet signieren.
Schau dazu auch mal in die FAQ.


----------



## real8 (14. Jun 2009)

Danke für die Info, nur leider klappts noch immer nicht. Hab das Applet signiert wie es im FAQ beschrieben ist. Hab mir die Java Console angeschaut und dort ist keine Fehlermeldung über AccessControlException, schreibt nur das es ned zur Datenbank connecten kann. 
An was könnte es denn noch liegen? 
Vielen Dank Rey!


----------



## real8 (15. Jun 2009)

Problem gelöst 
Hab die mysql-connector-java-5.1.7-bin.jar auch signieren müssen. 
Grüße Rey


----------

